# 25% OFF TOYS AND TREATS!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Who wouldn't want that??????

The Rescue store - found here http://www.havtohavit.com/

is having a sale of all toys and treats. 25% off!!! :clap2:That is pretty good. 
Check it out. Any order with toys or treats this month will be eligible for a drawing for a gift certificate to the HavtoHavit store. 
Please consider shopping that the Havtohavit store, not only will you get great stuff, but great prices - and you will be helping the Rescue dogs at the same time.

AND.....
We have a new program running at the store - it is called 
PAW IT FORWARD On the store website, you will find some items under paw it forward that you can purchase at a disounted rate, that will be automatically shipped to the supply people for HRI to be used for our fosters. It is an easy way to dontate - place your order of fun things for you, add a few donation items, and it is done!! :ranger:Such a simple way to make a donation. 

Since I am one of the supply people - I can say that we are in desperate need of girlie pants - that is one of the items that is on the Paw it Forward page, and we would appreciate any donation, but especially the girlie pants!!

THANKS TO ALL!!:thumb:
Laurie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hubby saw my toy stash and I got "the look". :nono: No new toys for us for a while.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Why do husbands do that? I don't know why they don't just give in now, they know we will win in the end!:first:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He saw me post that and laughed and said, "You mean toy STASHES!" He found both boxes.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My new order is on its way.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Laurie,
What size girlie pants do you need? Thanks for everything you do!!!
Patty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Patty - you can order whatever size you want - I have NONE so whatever size you send is better than nothing. I would say that the medium to large would be best as normally the little puppies are just being potty trained. These are for the girls who cannot hold it, who are usually older. 

Bottom line, I could use all sizes. Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:tape: Shhhh...I just placed an order, we really need the stuff I got. And some little girlie pants should be on their way to you Laurie! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are the best - and I promise, will keep your secret


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just placed my order too. Laurie, I will be bringing some donations to the playdate


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Laurie:

Thank you for posting this. Our donation of “girlie pants” are on the way! 

By the way, I also just filled out the HRI volunteer form. (Been away for a bit and just saw your post from a few weeks ago, too.) I have got you covered on some of those obscure skills you need! :wink:

Tracy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tracy - thank you so much!! Those girlie pants will come in handy! 

And THANK YOU for applying as an HRI volunteer! We so need everyones help! 

Laurie


----------

